# The history & development of Whistler



## ricoba (Aug 12, 2006)

Here is an article about the history of Whistler from the Vancouver Sun


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 14, 2006)

These couple of paragraphs at the end of the article are interesting. 



			
				Vancouver Sun said:
			
		

> Nevertheless, the growth model developed for Whistler by Intrawest, one of ever-increasing development, is stalled. The resort town has reached its development cap -- there's no more room for residential development.
> 
> "Intrawest has no more land at Whistler to develop," said ski industry expert Alder. "The land has been built out and so how can a company with no more assets here make money?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Quilter (Aug 14, 2006)

We were just in Vancouver and took the Whistler Mountaineer up for a day trip.  Having read the name Whistler so many times on TUG, I wanted to see what it was like.  

The train just started it's service in May.  We splurged for seats in the dome car and had a full hot breakfast on the way up.  Terrific service.  Beautiful scenery.  For the return trip we went for the bus as it had stops scheduled at several scenic places.  Afterwards we wished we had taken the train back.  They were serving tea on the train to those on the return trip.  

Whistler was nice.  However, we don't ski and I was wondering what people do who stay there for a whole week that don't ski.  For a trip in the summer, what do you do for the whole week?  

After Vancouver we were in Victoria for a wonderful week.  Would love to return someday.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 15, 2006)

Quilter said:
			
		

> Whistler was nice.  However, we don't ski and I was wondering what people do who stay there for a whole week that don't ski.  For a trip in the summer, what do you do for the whole week?



Having lived in Vancouver for over a decade and having watched Whistler grow from a tiny little spot to the huge resort is today, has been interesting.

But I too have always wondered about the attraction people have for Whistler.  We always have done it as a pleasant day trip out of Vancouver.  For us there just hasn't been that much to do.  After all in Vancouver you don't need to go to Whistler to hike, golf, ski, canoe, or enjoy natural beauty, it's all right there at Vancouver's doorstep,without the crowds of Whistler.

Not to put people down who love Whistler(cuz I know many many people do), but for us as I said, it's always been a nice day trip and nothing more.

Rick


----------

